# Varmints Inc.Sweetpea



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Made a few of these up this weekend, got one left.

All delrin, open reed distress call,

It has a 1/2" toneboard, .010 tapered reed. Barrel had a 1/2" bore. Small call that is easy to blow, and can go from high pitch bird sounds to low pitched jack.

These are not molded calls, these are machined/handcrafted in my shop, by me, from solid rod stock, including the toneboards.

These are 13 bucks +shipping. Paypal or whatever.

Holler if your interested,

Mark


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Love my Sweetpeas!!!! I ALWAYS keep one on my #1 lanyard....


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Had to look up Delrin- had never heard of it. Looks like it machines pretty well.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes, it is a dense plastic, that machines great. Its tough, gears and bushings are made from it, but sound wise it falls somewhere between wood and acrylic. I like it because it sounds good, its easy to build with, and its tough. They wont crack or bust like a lot of cheaper plastics will, especially something that is molded and has voids or a seam of some kind where the mold comes together. Ive had a lot of production calls come apart in these areas. One down fall though is that it only comes in black or white for general use. You can get colors, but they are expensive.

Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

This one is sold, thank you!

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Been meaning to scoop one for awhile. Thank you!


----------

